# Early 30's Unique Junior toy Corp. Tricycle



## cr250mark (Sep 22, 2017)

Unique Early I believe Junior toy corp Tricycle.
Cool Color Scheme
Different Seat Post Mount . Ist ive seen .
Hope you Like This !
Thank You
Mark
Listed Also in " Everything Else " Forum For Sale


----------



## kris Nelson (Sep 23, 2017)

Like It!. $  ? ?
Kris


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 23, 2017)

kris Nelson said:


> Like It!. $  ? ?
> Kris





Go here  https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/early-30s-junior-toy-corp-tricycle.118080/  V/r Shawn


----------

